# Options for USA



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi
I am new to these forums, but have read quite a few posts and noticed that the information here is always very helpful and in depth.

I am from England, currently living on the outskirts of London, and have always dreamt of moving to America (i'm sure this sounds familiar) ever since I first visited in 2004.

since then i have been back 2 more times, and as i write this i am currently in the USA

My question is whether my current qualifications would be enough to get a job in the US, and if so how long the whole process would take?
Would i have to go through a company that has offices in both the UK and US, or could i apply direct to companies in the US?

*My current qualifications include:*
* Higher National Diploma in computer science
* Diploma of higher education (2 years of university level degree study in the uk) in Music Technology
* 3 years work with special needs children in a Specialist language and communications high school, where i taught mostly sports and ICT

As you can see, my areas of work and qualifications are quite varied.

Are any of these going to be good enough to try and get work in a similar environment, or is there pretty much no chance with what i currently have?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance


*EDIT:* I feel i must say that with the school work, i am not a qualified teacher, i was working as an unqualified teacher, but had to plan all my own lessons, take them by my self, etc. Also the severity of the special needs was realatively high - we had severe ADHD children, to severe autistic children to children who's brains were undeveleped and would stay that way for their whole lives


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothing to stop you from job hunting in the US, though it's a pretty rough market there unless you have rather unique and pretty high level qualifications. It would be a whole lot easier (on you, anyhow) if you could transfer over to the US with a UK employer. (And for that you have to have worked for the UK employer for at least a year.) Many employers reserve international transfers, however, for executive level and/or long-term employees.

The other thing to remember is that not all employers in the US are able to sponsor a visa for a job candidate from overseas. They have to be able to prove that you are somehow "uniquely" qualified for the job or that they have tried in vain to find someone suitably qualified in the local job market. There are also fees they have to pay (which kind of rules out most small businesses).

It never hurts to network while you're in the US. Ask questions, find out what jobs there are in your field(s) and what qualifications employers are looking for. The more you investigate, the more likely you'll be able to seize an opportunity should it present itself. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

Very helpful, thanks Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately your qualifications are not sufficient for a US employer sponsored visa - 4-year degree or 3 years job related work experience per mission year. You can easily read up on qualifications on travel.state.gov.


----------



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

twostep said:


> Unfortunately your qualifications are not sufficient for a US employer sponsored visa - 4-year degree or *3 years job related work experience *per mission year. You can easily read up on qualifications on travel.state.gov.


so my 3 year job related work experience with special needs children may be good enough?
i don't understand what you mean by "mission year" though


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Elysium said:


> so my 3 year job related work experience with special needs children may be good enough?
> i don't understand what you mean by "mission year" though


Sorry - it should have been "missing".

You need a minimum of a four year degree or three years of job related experience per missing year for a employer sponsored visa.


----------



## cdubjr10 (Mar 1, 2012)

yes, I agree with Bev... also sign up on linkedin... it's a great networking tool here in the US and globally... You may be able to find something on there or make a connection that could help you... 

Getting your masters here in the states would also help you stay here a little longer and find a job... being a nanny may be a step down at first, but may allow you to meet a family that can afford to get one and possibly they may be working somewhere where they could sponsor you and you can leverage off that connection...

My parents did the same thing and our nanny now has her green card.. My parents company sponsored her while she went to school and now is able to stay and work wherever she can find a job...


----------



## Polemicuss (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are just a few of my observations in the US:
In my experience for most jobs experience will trump education. When I was in Europe it seemed everyone had masters and phd's (or the equivalent). I am in sales and once you have a college degree it is all about experience. In certain industries like education/social work then education does play an important part but education always helps.

Also remember education is usually very expensive here in the US..Unless you establish residency here and then pay in state tuition at a state or community college. There are private colleges/universities from 15-40k per year.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Polemicuss said:


> Here are just a few of my observations in the US:
> In my experience for most jobs experience will trump education. When I was in Europe it seemed everyone had masters and phd's (or the equivalent). I am in sales and once you have a college degree it is all about experience. In certain industries like education/social work then education does play an important part but education always helps..


This applies to those who do not need to deal with US immigration and visa requirements. Have you read up a bit on what is required to be eligible for employment based visas be it US employer or foreign based employer?



Polemicuss said:


> Also remember education is usually very expensive here in the US..Unless you establish residency here and then pay in state tuition at a state or community college. There are private colleges/universities from 15-40k per year.


There is plenty of free money in form of grants/scholarships even for foreign students.


----------



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

twostep said:


> Sorry - it should have been "missing".
> 
> You need a minimum of a four year degree or three years of job related experience per missing year for a employer sponsored visa.


Minimum 4 year degree? What if my degree course is only 3 years? I would need the qualification plus 3 years work experience?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Elysium said:


> Minimum 4 year degree? What if my degree course is only 3 years? I would need the qualification plus 3 years work experience?
> 
> Thanks


Read up on uscis.gov under H1B


----------



## Polemicuss (Feb 2, 2012)

twostep said:


> This applies to those who do not need to deal with US immigration and visa requirements. Have you read up a bit on what is required to be eligible for employment based visas be it US employer or foreign based employer?
> 
> I guess you need to serve two masters - requirements for qualifying to get a work visa but ultimately you need a job as well which is where experience comes in.
> 
> There is plenty of free money in form of grants/scholarships even for foreign students.


I don't know - having been here for nearly 40 years I havent really found "plenty of free money" in any area be it work play or education. Those grants and scholarships are usually only a small fraction of overall tuition and the full scholarships are very competitive and unlikely unless you have won a pulitzer or nobel peace prize and have 7 different kinds of minority/ethnic races in your background.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Polemicuss said:


> I don't know - having been here for nearly 40 years I havent really found "plenty of free money" in any area be it work play or education. Those grants and scholarships are usually only a small fraction of overall tuition and the full scholarships are very competitive and unlikely unless you have won a pulitzer or nobel peace prize and have 7 different kinds of minority/ethnic races in your background.


Glas-half-empty approach - telling you that it is possible to get a very good education for very little money would be a waste of time:>(


----------



## CSaW (Apr 6, 2012)

Polemicuss said:


> I don't know - having been here for nearly 40 years I havent really found "plenty of free money" in any area be it work play or education. Those grants and scholarships are usually only a small fraction of overall tuition and the full scholarships are very competitive and unlikely unless you have won a pulitzer or nobel peace prize and have 7 different kinds of minority/ethnic races in your background.


I agree. I am a student with a pretty good gpa ( 3.8) and I am wondering where all this plenty of money is. Comments like that may get ones hopes up. Plenty of money maybe in loans!


----------



## letmeinNOW (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Read up on uscis.gov under H1B


cant you just answer the question


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

letmeinNOW said:


> cant you just answer the question


No I cannot as I do not have the official transcripts or an evaluation to go by.


----------

